# Spectrum Mogul wiring schematic



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a wiring schematic for the new Spectrum Mogul or the pinout for the 2 connectors in the tender - PCB06-A and PCB07-A. Thanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan posted one over on LSC - I'll see if I can find it.

Edit:
http://freightsheds.largescalecentr...sc_2016/bachmann_spectrum_2-6-0_dc_wiring.pdf

http://freightsheds.largescalecentr...chmann_spectrum_2-6-0_dcc_wiring_from_max.pdf


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's for the original (non-DCC-ready) mogul. There's only 6 wires running between the loco and tender on that schematic. I can't find the drawings that came with the new ones at the moment, and Bachmann's web site only has the exploded parts diagrams posted. Not a whole lot of help for wiring.

Tracing it on mine:

PCB06A (engineer's side plug, inside to out)
1 - Cab LED
2 - Marker LED
3 - Firebox LED
4 - Smoke
5 - Headlight (??? Trace leads to a 1K-ohm resistor) 
6 - Unknown (Trace leads to a capacitor)
7 - Chuff sensor
8 - Chuff switch


PCB07-A (fireman's side inside to out)

H - Left Rail
G - Motor +
F - B+
E - Ground
D - Fan
C - _Possibly _+6v input.*
B - Motor -
A - Right Rail

*There's a connection between the 6v B+ to the D2 diode, then a connection from Pin C to the other side of the diode.

Hope that helps. If I find the paperwork that came with the loco, I'll revise this.

Later,

K


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Kevin! That is exactly what I was looking for. I got the same 3 diagram sheets with the model that are available on the Bachmann website. If there is a schematic, that would be great to have. I ran into the same issues you discovered. I didn't want to disassemble the cab/boiler from the chassis to figure it all out.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> That's for the original (non-DCC-ready) mogul.


My second link is supposed to be the DCC ready version. I forget where it came from - but you are saying it is no longer any good?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's the instructions for installing a Lenz decoder in the original Mogul. The new mogul has the "standard" socket in the tender with 16 wires (two groups of 8) running between loco and tender, and the optical chuff sensors in the cylinders. 

Later,

K


----------

